# Just Got a '53 Schwinn Co-ed



## Lizardman (May 16, 2009)

...in pretty good shape, everything appears original, any idea of the value? My wife wants to put it in the garden and make a planter out of it, trying to talk her out of doing that...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 16, 2009)

Welcome post a picture and someone will be able to give you the general value.


----------



## sensor (May 16, 2009)

get her a wine barrel for the garden and save the bike!


----------



## Lizardman (May 17, 2009)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Welcome post a picture and someone will be able to give you the general value.




Here's a couple of pics, a little rust on the handlebar and seat stem, tires look like the originals...


----------



## mruiz (May 17, 2009)

*53??*

It looks like a 60ish bike.
 Mitch


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 17, 2009)

Lizardman said:


> ...in pretty good shape, everything appears original, any idea of the value? My wife wants to put it in the garden and make a planter out of it, trying to talk her out of doing that...




This bicycle is a called a "lightweight" bicycle and the value range is anywhere from 10-100 depending on what someone will pay. Lightweight Schwinn bicycles have become more popular over the last few years. Yours appears to be in to be in very good condition. If I were you and you want to place a bicycle in the garden I would look for one that wasn't so nice. My .02 cents


----------



## Lizardman (May 17, 2009)

mruiz said:


> It looks like a 60ish bike.
> Mitch




...the serial number, K441345 indicates it's a '52 Schwinn, unless I am using some faulty research, any comments? Either way it was a rescued freebee, thinking about putting some new 'modern' tires on it and replacing some cables, anybody have any idea if there's a standard tire size for this model? Can't tell the tire size from the sidewalls...TIA for everyone's input, newbie trying to keep this nice specimen from becoming a part of my landscape!


----------



## PCHiggin (May 17, 2009)

Hi, That's an October '64 bike. I'd get something else for the garden and keep this one in the garage,it's too nice. I'd like to have it


Pat


----------



## Lizardman (May 18, 2009)

PCHiggin said:


> Hi, That's an October '64 bike. I'd get something else for the garden and keep this one in the garage,it's too nice. I'd like to have it
> 
> 
> Pat




Thanks Pat, where did you get the information on the Schwinn serial numbers? Can you please post a link? Obviously my resource was faulty...


----------



## partsguy (May 18, 2009)

Save that. It won't be worth as much as a men's frame, but still save it. I have some junk bikes that would be perfect for planters. One is a magenta mountain bike.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 18, 2009)

*Here's the link for the serial numbers.*

Have fun...http://www.bunchobikes.com/serialnumber2.htm


----------



## Lizardman (May 19, 2009)

PCHiggin said:


> Have fun...http://www.bunchobikes.com/serialnumber2.htm




...thanks Pat, if it didn't have the last '5' on the end, it would be a '53! Modifying my subject line to a '64 Schwinn Co-ed', if I can...


----------



## PCHiggin (May 19, 2009)

Yeah, It would seem that way. I'm familiar with the 60's Schwinns,that's my era and it really helps to ID the bikes. Models,paint,decals ect. I used to get confused with some of their early 50's bikes. I found an awesome link through the Schwinn Heritage Forums. I't shows catalog pages for all of their bikes,back to the 30's. The pics. aren't showing up right now,but here's a link to a dealer spec. book for '64 from that site. http://www.geocities.com/sldbdealer/1964/64dl1.html


----------

